# Mike - Sent you an email



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Mike:Is your new email address active yet? I just sent you one to let you know I ordered 2 new cd's.







JeanG


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi Jean,timelineservices###aol.com is up and running







Thanks Jean, and I hope you are keeping well, speak to you soon, thanks for thinking about those titles, they are not as well know, but the feedback is nice from folk who use them







Best RegardsMike


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hi Jean and Mike,







Mike you might want to change your e-mail addy in your profile too. Just a thought. Hope you are doing well.







BQ


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Thanks, Mike!







I got your email, and I'm really looking forward to them.Hi BQ!!!







JeanG


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jean, your good to go.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Whoo hoo!





















JeanG


----------

